# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  unable view online google sheets."apologies there is no preview available"

## choy96

Previously i can view the google sheet online and also can edit it. After uninstal and reinstal back the google chorme, i can't view the google sheets , it show me "apologies there is no preview available" 
May be my google chrome is loss some add on app ?

need help urgent , please help me.

thanks.

----------

